# Assembly line workers/Material Handlers needed.



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Out of work due to Oil Spill? Robertsdale, Alabama manufacturer needs assembly line workers/material handlers. Apply in person to 23351 Grissom Drive Robertsdale Alabama. Ask for Brian regarding employment. Pay determined by experience and competence.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening Brian
Lots of experience, jobs still available?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*I am not interested in the job but,*

I am interested in what kind of manufacturing is happening there ?


----------

